# Hopper 3 "Wireless connected and disabled"?



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

For some reason, my Hopper cannot access On Demand programming anymore. Netflix and YouTube work fine. When I go to Menu/settings/internet settings, there's a message at the bottom of the screen that says, "Wireless connected and disabled". Even though, I have it connected via an Ethernet cable.







I also can't access the Hopper using the Dish Anywhere app. I spent 3 hours with technical support, but no solution can be found. They said other people have reported the same issue, and it's being worked on to get fixed by a future software update.
Since I have been a valued customer for 20+ years, I did talk them into $40 off my bill for 3 months...I just hope it's fixed a lot sooner! Anyone else in here?

'One more thing, the recently updated icons in the DVR have reverted to the old, smaller look.







Sorry for the poor photos.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try to reboot it ...


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

P Smith said:


> I would try to reboot it ...


I've rebooted it at least 10 times over the past few days! I have tried every way possible to get the problem resolved, even tried resetting the Hopper to factory defaults!


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Try going in to settings and connect it to wifi but use the WRONG password so it cannot connect that should solve your problem.


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> Try going in to settings and connect it to wifi but use the WRONG password so it cannot connect that should solve your problem.


When I go to "Wireless setup", it says there is no wireless network available. Even though, my wifi is working fine..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

LJR said:


> When I go to "Wireless setup", it says there is no wireless network available. Even though, my wifi is working fine..


I would do that again right after reset to factory defaults


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I am getting this error on my new Hopper 3. The installer this week connected the ethernet cable and it is working. But I want to connect my wireless system instead being it has security. It is showing "wireless connected and disabled". Will I need to unplug the ethernet cable? When I go to "wireless setup" it is showing my wifi setup name.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

And you think a wired connection doesn't have security ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

reubenray said:


> I am getting this error on my new Hopper 3. The installer this week connected the ethernet cable and it is working. But I want to connect my wireless system instead being it has security. It is showing "wireless connected and disabled". Will I need to unplug the ethernet cable? When I go to "wireless setup" it is showing my wifi setup name.


did you call CSR and allow them troubleshoot your H3 ?


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

scooper said:


> And you think a wired connection doesn't have security ?


Actually it does not. I am picking up a RV resort wifi (no password protection) and using an adapter to make it wired. Plus my wifi (wireless) setup that I want to use is much faster.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

P Smith said:


> did you call CSR and allow them troubleshoot your H3 ?


No - I try to get solutions from forums instead of calling up CSR's that have no idea on what to do.

Will the Hopper 3 work with 5 ghz wifi?


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I got my wifi working. I disconnected the ethernet cable and I then did a reboot of the Hopper 3. I then had to sign back into my wifi and it worked.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

reubenray said:


> I got my wifi working. I disconnected the ethernet cable and I then did a reboot of the Hopper 3. I then had to sign back into my wifi and it worked.


did you check it at 5 GHz ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

reubenray said:


> Plus my wifi (wireless) setup that I want to use is much faster.


HOW it could be fast if people usually using 1 Gbps wired connection ?!


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

P Smith said:


> HOW it could be fast if people usually using 1 Ghz wired connection ?!


On my hotspot (only 5 ghz) that I connect to all of my equipment I can get speeds up to 70 mbps. The other setup (2.4 ghz) that I have is wireless also, but I have it setup to be wired tops out at 5 mbps. My 5 ghz is faster mainly due to no other 5 ghz traffic in my neighborhood (RV resort).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

1 Gbps wired client will be 10x faster then any WiFi connection


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

P Smith said:


> 1 Gbps wired client will be 10x faster then any WiFi connection


Yes, but his wired connection terminates in a wireless link to a hotspot. So in his case he is going to be "wireless" no matter how he is connected. The difference is in the wireless band he is using. The "wired" connection terminates in a wireless band that is shared by the campground and thus is slowed down. His "secured" connection is on a different band where he is the only one (or one of a very few) users so gets all of the bandwidth. This is why he needed to change how he was connected to the internet.

Good to see that unplugging and rebooting got him going the way he wanted.


----------



## Rush1971 (Mar 19, 2019)

I know this seems resolved but I think I know why it behaves this way. Your Hopper can only have a single IP address. One is assigned when you plug the Ethernet into the machine. Then, when you try to connect via wireless, it essentially is asking for another IP address. It disables the wireless and keeps the Ethernet. Once you unplug the Ethernet, then the wireless provides the IP address. It’s by design.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rush1971 said:


> It's by design


Nope. Network interfaces [IF] and IP stack programs working differently - each IF have separate process of obtaining own IP via DHCP, or it is YOUR responsibility to set different IPs manually if you wish do that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Nope. Network interfaces [IF] and IP stack programs working differently - each IF have separate process of obtaining own IP via DHCP, or it is YOUR responsibility to set different IPs manually if you wish do that.


I am looking forward to your instructions on how to set the IP on a DISH hopper through the receiver's UI. Especially the part where you can set the interfaces to separate IPs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If there no way to set IP(s) manually, then the H3 must employ DHCP.
*N'est* pas ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Nope. Network interfaces [IF] and IP stack programs working differently - each IF have separate process of obtaining own IP via DHCP, or it is YOUR responsibility to set different IPs manually if you wish do that.





P Smith said:


> If there no way to set IP(s) manually, then the H3 must employ DHCP.
> *N'est* pas ?


According to your post, it is the customer's responsibility to set the IP manually. Not as easy as your simple reply suggests.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Under the advanced tab for internet settings press “recall,recall,play” that will give you the manual settings menu.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> According to your post, it is the customer's responsibility to set the IP manually.


you did wrong incorrect interpretation - why ? I wrote "or" ! that means DHCP or manual


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> Under the advanced tab for internet settings press "recall,recall,play" that will give you the manual settings menu.


and some expert do try to turn upside down posting &#8230; duh ! :facepalm:


----------



## Karen Ward (Apr 9, 2020)

I have the same issue with DISH Hopper 3 saying "wireless connected and disabled". I use Xfinity for internet. All was working fine until a couple of weeks ago when I saw I could no longer use the "google assistant voice remote", which won't accept any commands. Just says "oops we didn't catch that, try again in a few seconds". I called DISH customer service, rebooted Hopper several times, rebooted my Xfinity router, still same problem. Finally I was told by a second tier DISH representative that it's a software problem, engineers are "working on it" and one day it will just work. Not really happy with this answer since I see here it's been going on for more than a few months, and I'm paying for this total service. I don't know what else I can do at this point, other than just wait?? Is this really an engineering issue that "only affects certain set top boxes"? When I was on the phone they see I'm not connected to the internet at all, even though I am. But I can't use the voice remote. I have a wired connection but need to use wireless too, or at least get DISH to see that I'm connected.


----------

